# Party Playlist - share & suggest



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

Try this HERE and see what you think.


----------



## nightdancer16 (Oct 5, 2009)

OH MAN. This is perfect, this is what I needed. Thank you so much, this is awesome!


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

nightdancer16 said:


> OH MAN. This is perfect, this is what I needed. Thank you so much, this is awesome!


Glad you like it and that it helps...


----------



## Sychoclown (Sep 1, 2005)

pdcollins6092 said:


> Try this HERE and see what you think.


What happend , not there anymore.


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

Here it is Sycho.
Mixed Songs.ZIP - 97.07MB


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Downloading now ... looking forward to listening at work tomorrow. I love listening to other people's mixes ALMOST as much as listening to my own.


----------



## Sychoclown (Sep 1, 2005)

pdcollins6092 said:


> Here it is Sycho.
> Mixed Songs.ZIP - 97.07MB


Thanks , always nicer from a fellow Floridian.


----------



## chartreusechaos (Jul 7, 2009)

Some oldies that I use:
Frankenstein - Edgar Winter Group
Godzilla - Blue Oyster Cult
DOA - Bloodrock
Jeopardy - Greg Khin Band
Don't Fear the Reaper - Blue Oyster Cult
Hell's Bells, Back in Black - AC/DC
House of the Rising Sun - Animals
Riders on the storm - Doors
Hotel California - the Eagles
Ghost Riders in the Sky - Vaughn Monroe (1950's country song)
Somebody's Watching Me - Rockwell (Geico commercial)
anything by Metallica, Black Sabbath, Alice Cooper


----------



## hauntedgraveyard (Sep 8, 2008)

Here is a cut and paste of the list I asked my DH to compile. He had some and got some from iTunes. Sorry not all the artists names are there. It is in the light hearted vein. I also play it outside in the graveyard on Halloween night.

Halloween music

Dead man’s party

Werewolves of London

Bark at the Moon

Sympathy for the Devil

Time Warp

I Put a Spell on You – Screamin’ Jay Hawkins

Hypnotizing Boogie

Killer Klowns from Outer Space – the Dickies

Welcome to my Nightmare

Dragula – by Rob Zombie

American Witch – by Rob Zombie

Ghoul’s night out – the Misfits

Pet Cemetery – the Ramones

Cannibal Corpse Lounge song – Rancid Amputation

Monster Mash

Bad Things – Jace Everett

We only come out at night – Smashing pumpkins

Mr. Crowley – Ozzy Osbourne

Voodoo – Godsmack

Night of the Vampire – Roky Erikson

Living dead girl – Rob Zombie

Number of the Beast – Iron maiden

Monster mash – cover by the Misfits

Dig up her bones – the misfits

Cemetery – the Headstones

Horror movies – Dickie Goodman

Haunted house – Jumpin’ Gene Simmons

Dinner with Drac – John “the cool ghoul” Zacherele

This is Halloween – Marilyn Manson

Werewolf – five man electrical band

Werewolf Bar Mitzvah – Tracy Jordon – 30 rock – there is a full version

Bad Moon Rising – CCR

Devil with a blue dress

Creature from the Black Lagoon – Dave Edmunds

Walk like a Zombie – Horrorpops

Psycho Killer – Talking Heads

Black Magic Woman – Santana

It came out of the sky – CCR

Sweet Transvestite - Tim Curry

Clap for the wolfman

Bad to the Bone


----------



## bandana.mama (Oct 29, 2009)

This is what we're playing this year. A mix of halloween tracks and some faster/rockier stuff

Voodoo - Godsmack
Burning Down The House - The Used
Feed My Frankenstein - Alice Cooper
This is Halloween - Panic! at the Disco
Angry Johnny - Poe
Ghostbusters - Ray Parker, Jr.
Dragula - Rob Zombie
Ghosts N Stuff - Deadmau5
Bodies - Drowning Pool
Living Dead Girl - Rob Zombie
Sympathy For The Devil - Guns N' Roses
Thriller - Michael Jackson
Evil Woman - Electric Light Orchestra
Witch Doctor - Alvin & The Chipmunks [newer soundtrack]
She Wolf - Shakira
Bad Things [True Blood Theme] - Jace Everett
Baby Did A Bad Bad Thing - Chris Isaak
Witchy Woman - Eagles
Remedy - Little Boots
People Are Strange - The Doors
Our Solemn Hour - Within Temptation
Dead Man's Party - Oingo Boingo
Amityville - Lovebug Starski
Somebody's Watching Me - Rockwell
Addams Family Groove - MC Hammer
Love Bites - Judas Priest
Jump In The Line - Harry Belafonte
Monster Mash - Misfits
Love Potion No. 9 - The Searchers
Devil With a Blue Dress - Mitch Ryder
Superstition - Stevie Wonder
Move - Thousand Foot Crutch
Psycho Boy Jack - The Dust Brothers
Witch Hunt - Rush
The Living Dead - Phantom Planet
Black No. 1 - Type O Negative
The Ripper - Judas Priest
Sweet Dreams - Marilyn Manson
Bad Moon Rising - CCR
Monster Mash - Bobby "Boris" Pickett 
Burn It To The Ground - Nickelback
Omen - The Prodigy
Oogie Boogie's Song - Danny Elfman
Don't Come Around Here No More - Tom Petty
I Put A Spell On You - CCR
Season of the Witch - Donovan
This Is Halloween - Marilyn Manson
Werewolves of London - Warren Zevon
Bleed It Out - Linkin Park
Enter Sandman - Metallica
Last Resort - Papa Roach

ENJOY!


----------



## Goblin5 (Sep 18, 2009)

*Add 'Party Like it's Halloween' by Bandgard to the list*

I love the list. I would add two songs to the Party Play list. 

One is *'Party Like it's Halloween (Thriller Dance Remix)' by Bandgard*The other is *'Werewolf' by 'The Trick or Treaters*.

I've added links to both songs.


----------

